# Disque dur externe sur freebox v6



## Guidou64 (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
voilà mon problème; je branche un disque dur externe en usb sur ma freebox v6, et aucun problème pour le voir depuis mon macbook via le finder. Depuis quelques jours impossible de voir celui ci, j'ai uniquement accés au disque interne de la freebox.
Quelqu'un a déjà eu le meme problème?
Merci d'avance


----------



## AlCor72 (4 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Et bien tu as plus de chance que moi... et oui perso je n'ai plus accès ni au disque dur interne ni à mon disque dur externe...

J'ai beau chercher, pour l'instant je n'ai pas de solution.


----------



## zenzen (4 Mai 2012)

J'ai exactement le même problème...
Impossible de me connecter à ma freebox player depuis quelques jours...

Je sens qu'on va devoir attendre !


----------



## zenzen (5 Mai 2012)

J'ai vu une solution sur un autre forum et ca a marché pour moi...

Va sur http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/explorer.php et supprime tous les fichiers cachés Apple (.DS_Store, .AppleDouble,...) réessaye avec le finder...


----------



## AlCor72 (9 Décembre 2012)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Et bien tu as plus de chance que moi... et oui perso je n'ai plus accès ni au disque dur interne ni à mon disque dur externe...
> 
> J'ai beau chercher, pour l'instant je n'ai pas de solution.



Allez à ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...server-impossible-via-le-finder-573042-2.html

Il suffit de supprimer tous les fichiers créé par OS X à la racine du Freebox Player (via l'interface web). 

Bon ménage


----------

